# +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+



## mohraeel (8 نوفمبر 2007)

†بسم الاب الهادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس عليه كل اعتمادى†

شرح طريقة رفع الملفات على موقع 
www.4shared.com
لرفعها فى المواضيع بالمنتدى

من مميزات الموقع الرائعه:
1-يعطيك مساحه 1 جيجا
2-يمكنك من التحكم الكامل فى ملفاتك مثل التحميل او اعادة التسميه
ومعرفة عدد مرات تحميل الملف او حذفها ان اردت او وضعها فى مجلدات ومشاركتها
3-سرعة الرفع هى السرعه الكامله لأتصالك وهو من اسرع المواقع بمعنى الكلمه
4-يسمحلك برفع ملف حتى حجم 50 ميجا اقصى حد وده حجم مثالى
5-لا يقوم بمسح ملفاتك ابدا-الا اذا لم تقم بتسجيل الدخول مره اخرى فى خلال 30 يوم
6-يرفع اى نوع من انواع الملفات ماعدا الصور لا يرفعها برابط مباشر

الموقع اكتر من رائع
وده الشرح بالصور

(1)- اضغط sign up للتسجيل فى الموقع






(2)-فى البار الاول اكتب بريدك الالكترونى او حتى بريد وهمى
وفى البار الثانى اكتب اى كلمة سر ويفضل مش تكون كلمة سر تخص ايميلاتك
وفى البار الثالث تكتب كلمة السر مره تانيه
وفى الرابع تختار free





(3)-اضغط Brows لتحديد الملف اللى عايز ترفعه من جهازك وبعد كده اضغط upload ليتم الرفع
لو عايز ترفع اكتر من ملف فى وقت واحد اضغط more + 





(4)-فى الصفحه دى هاتلاقى بيانات عن الملف و ازاى تغير الخيارات الخاصه بالملفات





(5)-بعد مايخلص الرفع للملف هاتجيلك نافذه بأن الملف اترفع بنجاح اضغط علىok 





(6)-لو عايز تنسق ملفاتك وتحطها فى فولدر اعمل زى ما فى الصوره ده





(7)-دى صوره لشرح مهام الازرار 





(8)-اضغط على زرار my account لتعديل الخيارات الاتيه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

*ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير على الأهتمام والشرح الوافى 
و الروابط يا ست الكل 
ربنا يبارك فى خدماتك لينا​*


----------



## mohraeel (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

شكراااااااااا يا يوحنا على مرورك الجميل اتمنى يكون افادك​


----------



## مسعد خليل (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

الرب يبارك حياتك وهااجرب والرب يساعدنى شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## mohraeel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

شكرااااا يا مسعد على مرورك الجميل
ولو اى صعوبات واجهتك قولى وهشرحها 
يارب الشرح يفيدكم
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## مسعد خليل (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

شكراااااا لااهتمامك لقد حملت البرنامج وعملت زى مافلت ولكن عندما ادوس  كليك يمين على اللينك لايظهر كلمة       copyshort cutحتى اعمل  pastماذا افعل لاارسالة الى المندى      شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

ميرسى ليكى كتير يا مهرائيل 
بجد ربنا يعوضك على الشرح الرائع ده ​


----------



## mohraeel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

شكراااااااااااا لمروركم الجميل 
بالنسبه لتنزيل اللينك فى الموضوعات فى طريقه تانيه 
تابع الصور











تاخد الرابط وتطبعه فى الموضوع بتاع المنتدى
واحيانا بيبقى العيب من المنتدى اللى هتنزل فيه الملف
اقفل المنتدى وافتحه تانى واعمل الموضوع
وهتلاقى اللينك بيطبع عادى
لو اى حد واجهته اى مشكله تانيه يقوللى​


----------



## مسعد خليل (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

الف شكر ليكى يامهرائيل اعتقد انى نجحت في ارسال المشاركة يارب تكون وصلت اخبرونى النتيجة شكراااااااااااا


----------



## mohraeel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

العفو يا مسعد تحت امرك فى اى شىء
الترنيمه شغاله تمام وانا حملتها
يلا ورينا همتك وربنا معاك​


----------



## مسعد خليل (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

انا سعيد جداااا جدااااا للى وصلت الية وهذا بفضلك يامهرائيل اشكرك جداااااااااااا جداااااااااااا


----------



## مسعد خليل (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*ترنيمة فيديو*

http://www.4shared.com/file/29332537/5ef804a5/__online.html[/URL    فيديو ترنيمة جميلة اسمها   لم ترى عينى الة سواك        يارب تعجبكم              اخوكم فى المسيح        مسعد           :Love_Letter_Open:ld::66::sami73::smi102::17_1_33[1]::t14:]


----------



## mohraeel (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

شكرااااااااااا يا مسعد على كلماتك الطيبه وربنا يباركك
بس اللينك بتاع الترنيمه دى مش شغال
لكن اللينك اللى انت عملته فى قسم الترانيم شغال وحملتها
ربنا يقويك فى خدمتك​


----------



## مسعد خليل (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

انا شاكر لاهتمامك وان شاء رب المجد لنا لقاءات كثيرة باذن المسيح وتصبحوا على خير المسيح معاكم سلاااااااااااام


----------



## mohraeel (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

العفو ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

*عملت كل حاجة والبرنامج شغال بس المشكلة الملفات كبيرة اكبر من 100 ميجا بعد الضغط مش عارف اعمل ايه​*


----------



## mohraeel (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

ممكن تجزء الملف الاول بالبرنامج ده مشروح هنا بالصور
وبعد كده ترفعه على موقع الفورشيرد​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

*شكرا للأهتمام
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

بجد تسلم ايدك يا مهرائيل على الشرح الجميل ده
ياريت تحطى لينك الموضوع فى توقيعك واسمحيلى انا كمان احطه عشان الاعضاء فى قسم الترانيم ياخدو بالهم منه وكتيير منهم مش بيدخل القسم هنا
ربنا يعوض تعبك..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## friendlove (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

*ميرسى كتيييييير على الأهتمام والشرح الوافى يا مهرائيل 
ربنا يبارك فى خدماتك لينا*​


----------



## mohraeel (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

شكرااااااااا ليكم على مروركم الجميل وكلماتكم الطيبه
اتمنى انى اكون افدتكم بشىء
ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## assyrian girl (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

*thx alooooooooooooooot*


----------



## mohraeel (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

شكرااااااااااا على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ROWIS (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: +((شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور))+*

*جميل جدا الشرح*


----------



## السندبادالعاشق (31 أغسطس 2008)

*بجد انتا رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع وملكش مثيلا​*


----------



## amjad-ri (31 أغسطس 2008)

*انا  فادني كتير

شكرا ليك ​*


----------



## mohraeel (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى لمروركم الجميل اخواتى*
*ربنا يبارككم*​


----------

